# Black Bear Warf Bow



## Poynor (Jun 14, 2013)

All here's my old warf I finally  decided to get it out of the closet and see what this thing can do. Well it shoots great. It is a Black Bear riser with trad tech limbs on it. They are 45pd at 28 but on this riser I'm getting about 47 pds at 27 1/2 draw length. I had a 29 in gold tip trad arrow and this bow bare shaft tunes this arrow a little stiff but thats okay just in the starting phase of setting this one up. So I had 285 insert/point combo with a total weight of 568 grain arrow and this bow will flat out sling them.  This is my first dealing with a ILF set up so if any off ya'll are ILF experts let me know I'm sure I'll have some questions for you.  Take care and have a blessed day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice. That riser looks like a Sam Durham conversion.


----------



## Poynor (Jun 14, 2013)

Jake I think bob gordon did it.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice setup


----------



## RogerB (Jun 15, 2013)

Put an adjustable side plate on it and it will tune much easier. The beauty of ILF (or DAS) is being able to tune your bow to your arrows rather than having to tune your arrows to your bow.
If it is a Bob Gordon there is probably a WARF sticker in one of the limb pockets, and quite possibly the lower limb pocket is weighted. Bob invented WARFs.
That is a Bob Gordon WARF I am holding in the pic above.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 20, 2013)

A few years back, I put one together with guidance from RogerB (the Great Oz) and a pair of Del's aluminum plates. Finally sold it to Jeff, only because I prefer a shorter riser.


----------



## Poynor (Jun 21, 2013)

Well everyone I've been playing around with this bow and got it shooting a 35/55 like a laser. It is in the running for my go to bow. It just seems to hit where I look every time. And talking about smooth and silent. I also like the mass weight of the riser.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2013)

Poynor said:


> Well everyone I've been playing around with this bow and got it shooting a 35/55 like a laser. It is in the running for my go to bow. It just seems to hit where I look every time. And talking about smooth and silent. I also like the mass weight of the riser.



Good deal! 

The only riser I like more that a good BB warf, is a Titan II.

I am getting set up to convert several BB's to use DAS fittings. (Just as soon as this 4th of July shoot is behind us).


----------

